# I need an editable calendar



## Pergamum (Mar 7, 2009)

Hello;

I need to have a calendar in which I can write my schedule onto for the next 10 months.

I am using a paper one now and my daughter likes to grab it, or the heat and humidity makes it tear, etc. I need one on the computer.

I can get it online, but I cannot have one where I HAVE to be online to use it. I need to use it whenever.

Also, it must have big enough boxes so that I can write down details.


----------



## Happy2BHome (Mar 7, 2009)

I just visited Amazon.com and under there software items type in "calendar".
It had quite a few that looked like you could save info on your computer or choose to print out. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 7, 2009)

Google Calendar now has offline access (i.e. a backup on your computer)


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 7, 2009)

I use Google Calendar too. I works very well, you can have it do pop up reminders or email reminders. The nice thing is that if your computer gets lost or broken, you still have your calendar on their servers.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Mar 7, 2009)

Love, love the Google calendar (also part of GMail). I switched to it a couple of months ago for our household calendar. It's very easy to add items once, have them repeat, etc. Events can span days or just thirty minutes. You can adjust how and when reminders are sent, who can view (and/or edit) the calendar and on and on.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 7, 2009)

Joshua said:


> On first glance, I thought you were expressing a need for an edible calendar.



I thought the exact same thing!!!


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 8, 2009)

Ok, downloading the Google Calendar. Getting the OFFLINE Beta function as well..



And......


Yes, this calendar looks really YUMMY!


----------



## JohnGill (Mar 8, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> Joshua said:
> 
> 
> > On first glance, I thought you were expressing a need for an edible calendar.
> ...



Glad I wasn't alone in that.

Sunbird: Mozilla Sunbird


----------



## charliejunfan (Mar 8, 2009)

HA! I thought this post said edible calander  I was just gonna type mmmmm.....


----------

